# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  wakker worden - 7 geweldige ochtend gewoontes

## bbboyyy

Wil je je geluk, gezondheid en productiviteit verhogen? Lees dan dit artikel over wakker worden - 7 geweldige ochtend gewoontes

http://gezond10.nl/lifestyle-beauty/...orden-ochtend/  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 

Stop met snoozenVroeg wakker wordenWakker worden en diep adem halen om zodoende tot jezelf te komenDoe aan lichaamsbewegingDrink warm water met citroen voor het drinken van koffieEet als je honger hebt


Lees het volledige artikel op: http://gezond10.nl/lifestyle-beauty/...orden-ochtend/  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------

